# Smoked Cheese, pepper Jack and Sharp Cheddar



## sqwib (Dec 26, 2014)

This is an older Cold Smoke, but I could not find any post on it, sorry if this has been posted before.

_October 8th, 2012_​ Smoked Cheese​*GOSM, AMNPS, Maple Pellets, cold smoked* *50°*​ 
 







 









Smoked on the GOSM using the AMNPS with maple pellets, Outside temps were at around 50°







 


Flame is snuffed and smoking starts, one leg is plenty of smoke, this is loaded because I was doing BB Bacon as well.







 








The Pepper Jack is a bit softer so I put that in a few hours into the cold smoke.







 



























 














 







 








The hardest part is waiting three weeks, October 29th is the day to try the cheeses out. I gave a couple to one of my friends for testing, hopefully he can wait! 
Flavor was OK but too smoky, next time going to try maybe an hour of smoke.


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 30, 2014)

SQWIB, I love to smoke Cabot pepper jack and Monterey jack,two of my favorites.


----------



## joopster (Dec 30, 2014)

I do two to three hours with all of my cheese - I use cherry pellets though.

They turn out great.


----------

